

Investigating the people behind those sketchy flat-stomach ads. - peter123
http://tbm.thebigmoney.com/articles/0s-1s-and-s/2009/04/02/anatomy-web-advertising-scam

======
pragmatic
I thought they were going to actually find the people not just explain
affiliate marketing on the internet.

Interesting if you don't know how this works, I guess.

~~~
drenei
This is interesting and useful. I sent it on to a number of people who live in
'blissful' ignorance - it will help. I really think we should have remedial
internet schools or the like to make it more simple for people to be aware of
the different parts of the online world.

------
jakewolf
Lesson: Charge your users enough to pay affiliates big money and you'll have
an unlimited salesforce.

~~~
teej
A decentralized, uncontrollable, no-holds barred, sketchy-as-hell salesforce.

